# Boss DS-2 Turbo Distortion Mods



## soupbone71 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a Boss DS-2 Turbo Distortion that my friend gave me,and I'm going to try doing some modding to it.The main thing is getting rid of the nasal sound in Mode 2.Here's the schematic;The Free Information Society - Boss DS2 Electronic Circuit Schematic


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

wow, 21 transistors & FET's, did I read that right?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, you did. Except that 10 of the transistors are for electronic switching, one is for the power supply, and another for the output buffer. The actual effect is produced by Q22-23, Q16-19, with Q12-13 and Q5 handling the EQ and output duties. Q16-19 form a discrete op-amp, not unlike what you'll find in the Blues Driver.

The nasal sound of mode 2 likely comes from the filtering built around Q23, which is a 2-pole lowpass filter, nearly identical to what you'll see leading up to and coming from the delay chip in virtually all Boss BBD-based pedals (flanger, chorus, delay, vibrato). reducing the values of C43/44 will raise the filter rolloff frequency, but whether that gets yu what you want is another thing.

I am assuming the undesirable aspect is NOT in the post-clip EQ-ing section, or else you'd be complaining about the nasal sound that affects both modes.


----------

